# Problème d'Affichage des pages Internet



## cdst78 (22 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à Tous, 
Je reviens à l'utilisation de mon MAC (OS X 10.9.5 (13F1911) après une longue utilisation de PC dûe à mon activité professionnelle et je rencontre un BUG que mes connaissances informatiques ne permettent pas de résoudre ! Lorsque *j'ouvre une page internet sur SAFARI, *l'affichage est anormalement* tronqué *des caractères spéciaux s'affichent, les images, elles, ne s'affichent pas (comme si il y avait un problème de compatibilité) il y a surtout énormément de *sauts de pages* et *il me faut défiler la page longuement* pour arriver au menu ....
Je ne sais pas si je vous ai assez "clairement" décrit le soucis, mais je l'espère ...._Je vous joins une capture d'écran, si cela peux vous aider à m'aider  _ Car la navigation sur internet devient vraiment pénible.... Je ne rencontre pas ce soucis, tout le temps, mais en majeur partie.


----------



## jethro2009 (4 Juillet 2018)

https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2018/07/le-web-source-dobsolescence-trop-souvent-ignoree-102847

Que dire d'autre ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2018)

Installe Firefox.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juillet 2018)

S'agit-il d'une page internet spécifique ? Si oui elle est mal créée côté serveur et ne s'affichera bien que sur certains navigateur comme IE


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2018)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Que dire d'autre ?


Que ce n'est sûrement pas le problème de notre ami cdst78, car Mavericks n'est pas encore un vieil OS X. Dommage que notre ami n'est pas joint une copie écran et surtout de nous mentionner si c'était un site particulier ou en général. Auquel cas, le plus simple serait de faire une réinstallation par-dessus sa version en cours et de voir ce qu'il se passe. Ca ne touchera que les fichiers système, mais pas les fichiers, dossiers, données personnelles et logiciels.


----------

